# So, I have a domain.  Now what?



## theletch1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Once you've bought a domain name how do you actually start building the site to go with it?  I have Notepad plus loaded on my computer for an editor.  This entire thing will be a learning experience for me as I've never done anything like this before.  The ultimate goal is to redo the site for my school and have it hosted by Bob.  Unfortunately I'll likely be shihan of our system before I get this.:uhyeah:  Any help for the clueless would be greatly appreciated....please?  Anybody?


----------



## tahuti (Aug 27, 2007)

Step 2 - find hosting provider
Step 3 - upload your code, media files (images, video,...)

Now depending how much you know about coding you might code from scratch or use CMS (content managment system), check [SIZE=-1]http://www.opensourcecms.com/  they have plenty of demos. If you don't know where to start look into Joomla, Drupal.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2007)

Have you ever done any web development before?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2007)

For a quick (ie short learning curve and fast setup) you can use a content manager system like Drupal, or phpNuke.  Pluses are, its all web based similar to posting messages on a forum.  Downside is, minimal customization unless you really dig into it.

Slightly longer but still a short learning curve would be to go the Frontpage route.  It requires special stuff installed on your hosting account to fully work (not a problem), but is a very user friendly if somewhat limited (from a pro perspective) beginner solution. Drag, drop, etc.

Much higher learning curve but with the most flexibility is to get something like Dreamweaver.  It's a pro tool, with a sometimes steep learning curve, but it is the most flexible.

You can also always hire a professional to do the initial design and then you maintain it.

Doing it yourself though can also be a rewarding experience.  Grab HTML for Dummies and the Dummies book for whichever editor you decide to use, and set aside a weekend to hammer at em.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Have you ever done any web development before?


Nope, never, nada!  This is one of those "We need someone to do the site free and none of us have a clue" kinda deals.  I'm the closest thing to a 'puter person the dojo has and that ain't saying much.  There hasn't been much I couldn't figure out though if I can get into a position to trial and error things out.  That's why I'm asking all of the gurus here.  Ya'll gotta know something to keep a place this big up and running.:ultracool


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2007)

http://w3schools.com is a good place to start.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks, Andrew.  I saw that link on another thread in this forum.  I'll check it out.  No work today so I'll do that right now as a matter of fact.  I downloaded the notepad plus from a link in that other thread.  Guess I have my work cut out for me...and by extrapolation so do ya'll.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Thanks, Andrew.  I saw that link on another thread in this forum.  I'll check it out.  No work today so I'll do that right now as a matter of fact.  I downloaded the notepad plus from a link in that other thread.  Guess I have my work cut out for me...and by extrapolation so do ya'll.




No problem, HTML is easy 

Any idea what sort of layout / design you are going for?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 27, 2007)

At this point just the basics of 4 or 5 pages with photos, contact info, info about the art and instructors.  Nothing fancy but at this stage of my ability anything is gonna seem fancy to me.  I'm most certainly a white belt at this.  I checked out the W3Cschools site that you linked.  Man, does it ever seem daunting.  Is there any way that I can practice building a site before I get a host in an offline mode?  That way I can get things straight before putting out the expense of the hosting.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 27, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> At this point just the basics of 4 or 5 pages with photos, contact info, info about the art and instructors.  Nothing fancy but at this stage of my ability anything is gonna seem fancy to me.  I'm most certainly a white belt at this.  I checked out the W3Cschools site that you linked.  Man, does it ever seem daunting.  Is there any way that I can practice building a site before I get a host in an offline mode?  That way I can get things straight before putting out the expense of the hosting.



Yes, as long as you are only using html / css, no need for a server.  Do everything locally then upload it all in one shot.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck I use dreamweaver and enjoy it alot yet it has been a steep learning curve.  Fortunately I have website developer that I can ask questions to at any time.  Still get ready to lose some hair. :shrug:


----------



## Shicomm (Aug 28, 2007)

It's also quite nice to know at least a little bit of html  
I know that can be a tough job but  nvu  can help you on that  
You can use it as a WYSIWYG tool but with the use of tabs you can see the code of what you have made.
You don't have to off course but it's a very nice way to learn !  
and nvu is free to use  

if you choose a webhost ; try to look for one that uses a extended "panel" .
It's nice to have an graphical interface where you can edit stuff quite easy


----------



## Carol (Aug 28, 2007)

Hire Bob Hubbard to make something happen.  Its easier


----------



## stoneheart (Aug 28, 2007)

Visit http://www.oswd.org for some templates you can freely use and modify for your needs.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 28, 2007)

In addition to the above, when you do upload a site, make sure there is content for every page. It's a turnoff to open a link and find "This page is still under construction."


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 29, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> It's a turnoff to open a link and find "This page is still under construction."



There are far too many jokes set up with that line to even no where to start...


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 1, 2007)

OK, I took the advice of ArmorOfGod via PM and set the site up via googlepages and directed my domain to point to that site.  I'm still hammering away at the HTML and CSS so that I can build one from scratch.  Check this out and tell me if it is easy to navigate and so forth.  Anyone who wants to do a link swap is welcome to.  Thanks for all the help.  Link


----------



## Shicomm (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks very nice ! 
I would have chosen for 1 color scheme for the "sub pages" tough but overall it looks good


----------



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2007)

> So, I have a domain. Now what?


So, are you "Master of your Domain?"
Bad poster! Too many Seinfeld reruns...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 5, 2007)

Another idea for the HTML types ... surf the net, find something close to what you might like ... select 'View Source'.

Gotta luv open source. Unfortunately, nowadays there are many scripting languages and there will be much you can't see or follow, but you may run into some straigh HTML programing that will be 'Cut n Paste'.

Just an idea that has worked for many in the past ...


----------



## crushing (Sep 5, 2007)

Shicomm said:


> Looks very nice !
> I would have chosen for 1 color scheme for the "sub pages" tough but overall it looks good


 
I'll second Shicomm's suggestion of one scheme throughout and I'll also second the compliment that overall it looks good.

I really like its simplicity.  So many 'first sites' have flashing this animated that with embeded flash and other "let's see what it can do" components.

I like simple sites as you can tell by this a site I put together:  www.vfw3256.org.  It's nothing fancy.  I use Yahoo for hosting and used their Sitebuilder tool.

An example of a site that absolutely drives me crazy is the Department of Michigan VFW website at www.vfwmi.org with an inconsistent interface, animated flashing gifs all over.  Woah, after checking it out again, they actually fixed it up a lot, but it is still very busy and inconsistent.  It could look much more professional.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> I'll second Shicomm's suggestion of one scheme throughout and I'll also second the compliment that overall it looks good.
> 
> I really like its simplicity. So many 'first sites' have flashing this animated that with embeded flash and other "let's see what it can do" components.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input and the complements.  I'll get the suggestions from my head instructor this evening in class.  I've never been big on flashing things on the site or too many things to distract you from getting to the info that you came to the site for in the first place.  For those who think I should have stuck to one style for the sub-pages, which style did you like best.  Me, I prefer the page for the instructors better with the class schedule page as my second best.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 5, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> Another idea for the HTML types ... surf the net, find something close to what you might like ... select 'View Source'.
> 
> Gotta luv open source. Unfortunately, nowadays there are many scripting languages and there will be much you can't see or follow, but you may run into some straigh HTML programing that will be 'Cut n Paste'.
> 
> Just an idea that has worked for many in the past ...



I do believe that would be a copyright violation.


----------

